# High School Education Costs in Mexico



## polamexpat

What are the costs of high school education (private and public) in Guadalajara/Zapopan area? My son is in the first grade of high school here in the U.S. and will need continue education in Mexico beginning September 2012. He has a dual U.S. and Mexican citizenship if it matters.


----------



## Guest

Here are the 2010 testing results for secundaria schools, which means that many of the same students tested will now be in prepa at your son's grade level:

These are the private secundaria school ratings from 2010, and some may not offer prepa education or be bilingual education: (if you scroll down on the same rankings, the public schools ratings follow the private schools ("particular" at the top right corner of each page). At the end of the data, there is also the number of students who attend each school.

http://www.ifie.edu.mx/secundariasestatales2010/jalisco.pdf

This might help you narrow down your search for a school. In the top 10 (out of 262 schools rated) private schools in Jalisco, 6 are located in Zapopan:

#1 Centro de Desarollo integral Arboledas
#3: Instituto Anahuacalli
#5: Colegio Aleman de Guadalajara
#7: Instituo Miguel Angel de Occidente
#9: Colegio Cambridge
#10: Centro Escolar Los Altos

Here in Queretaro, preparatorio school fees at a really good private bilingual school run about 65,000 pesos (= US$5000) per school year including books and fees. This school is on the Cambridge system and is highly rated.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## conorkilleen

GringoCArlos said:


> Here are the 2010 testing results for secundaria schools, which means that many of the same students tested will now be in prepa at your son's grade level:
> 
> These are the private secundaria school ratings from 2010, and some may not offer prepa education or be bilingual education: (if you scroll down on the same rankings, the public schools ratings follow the private schools ("particular" at the top right corner of each page). At the end of the data, there is also the number of students who attend each school.
> 
> http://www.ifie.edu.mx/secundariasestatales2010/jalisco.pdf
> 
> This might help you narrow down your search for a school. In the top 10 (out of 262 schools rated) private schools in Jalisco, 6 are located in Zapopan:
> 
> #1 Centro de Desarollo integral Arboledas
> #3: Instituto Anahuacalli
> #5: Colegio Aleman de Guadalajara
> #7: Instituo Miguel Angel de Occidente
> #9: Colegio Cambridge
> #10: Centro Escolar Los Altos
> 
> Here in Queretaro, preparatorio school fees at a really good private bilingual school run about 65,000 pesos (= US$5000) per school year including books and fees. This school is on the Cambridge system and is highly rated.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Wow. 65,000 pesos? I guess thats not too bad.

Here in Monterrey I pay 2,000 pesos per month and 5,000 at the beginning of each school year for the inscription. Thats cheap compared to what Mexico City Schools I am looking into for my children...and I will have 3 in school eventually.


----------



## polamexpat

*Bilingual Programs in Mexico's Public 'Preparatorias'?*



GringoCArlos said:


> Here are the 2010 testing results for secundaria schools, which means that many of the same students tested will now be in prepa at your son's grade level:
> 
> These are the private secundaria school ratings from 2010, and some may not offer prepa education or be bilingual education: (if you scroll down on the same rankings, the public schools ratings follow the private schools ("particular" at the top right corner of each page). At the end of the data, there is also the number of students who attend each school.
> 
> http://www.ifie.edu.mx/secundariasestatales2010/jalisco.pdf
> 
> This might help you narrow down your search for a school. In the top 10 (out of 262 schools rated) private schools in Jalisco, 6 are located in Zapopan:
> 
> #1 Centro de Desarollo integral Arboledas
> #3: Instituto Anahuacalli
> #5: Colegio Aleman de Guadalajara
> #7: Instituo Miguel Angel de Occidente
> #9: Colegio Cambridge
> #10: Centro Escolar Los Altos
> 
> Here in Queretaro, preparatorio school fees at a really good private bilingual school run about 65,000 pesos (= US$5000) per school year including books and fees. This school is on the Cambridge system and is highly rated.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Does Mexico's public education system have _any_ Spanish language assistance programs for students who are not yet fluent in Spanish?


----------



## johnmex

Public education, like the public health care system, in Mexico is broken. Go the private route, trust me.


----------



## conorkilleen

johnmex said:


> Public education, like the public health care system, in Mexico is broken. Go the private route, trust me.


yes. Agreed.


----------



## Isla Verde

polamexpat said:


> Does Mexico's public education system have _any_ Spanish language assistance programs for students who are not yet fluent in Spanish?


I can't speak from experience, but I doubt it very much. It's geared toward educating Mexicans, not immigrants.


----------

